# ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي



## الملك العقرب (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

بقلم: عصام نسيم
29 مسرى 1723 للشهداء - 4 سبتمبر  2007 ميلادية​
اصبح موقف برنامج الحقيقة في تناوله المواضيع التي تخص المسيحيين والأقباط موقف *مشبوه* خاصة بعد عرضه الحلقه الاخيره التي تناولت موضوع محمد حجازي الي جانب انه *في كل الحلقات كان موقفه غير محايد بالمرة في محاولته دائما في لي الحقائق واثبات ان لا ظلم علي الاقباط وان ما يتعرضون ليس كما يصورنه . *

وبالطبع *تكراره لاستضافة أشخاص مثل جمال اسعد* في كل حلقه تتناول مشاكل الاقباط حتي اصبح جمال اسعد مكرر في كل حلقات الاقباط وبالطبع موقف جمال اسعد معروف جيدا وبالتالي يكون الغرض من استضافته هي الطعن في كل ما يشكوا منه خاصة ان السيد وائل وكل مصر تعلم ان ​*جمال أسعد لا يمثل أي من الاقباط بل هو شخص مرفوض ومكروه من كل الاقباط وان كل ما يقوله هو تزييف للحقائق واكاذيب* كذلك استضافته شخص مثل يوسف البدري باراءه المتطرفه المتشدده وكانه يريد ان يرهب الاقباط ويجعلهم يتراجعون عن ما يقوله والا سلط عليهم يوسف البدري سيف اكاذيبه وقضاياه علي من يخالفه وكان هذا واضحا مع الاستاذ ممدوح نخله. 

وقد ذكرت من قبل في حلقه خاصة بالتنصير بخصوص اسماء الفتاه التي اعتنقت المسيحه واتي وائل بوالدها واستضاف ايضا ابونا مرقص عزيز والمدعو جمال اسعد وأوضحت ان هذه الحلقة كانت تريد ان تظهر انه كما ان هناك حالات اختطاف للمسيحات واسلمتهم هناك ايضا اختطاف للمسيحيات وتنصيرهن ولكن *تم كشف أكاذيب هذه الحلقة ونشر حديث لاسماء كذب هذه الادعاءات . *


كذلك حاول وائل في الجزء الاول بكل طاقته في هذه الحلقه ان يشوه صورة منظمة الشرق الاوسط ومحاولة اظهار محمد حجازي علي انه شخص غير سوي مريض نفسي باحث عن الشهره وخاصة في استضافته لأشخاص ادعي أنهم أصدقاء محمد رغم إنكار محمد لذلك كذلك جاءت الحلقه في محاوله لانتزاع اعتراف من الاستاذ ممدوح نخله بانه اخطأ عندما قبل هذه القضية خاصة في وجود *يوسف البدي الذي كان مصدر إرهاب في هذه الحلقة لضيوف الحلقه* وكان احد ضيوف الحلقه هو الشاب احمد 
صاحب مدونة المكتوب وهو قد كشف لنا جانب مما حدث في هذه الحلقة ويؤكد هذه الحقيقه . 


في الحقيقه ​*لقد اصبح مؤكد لنا ان  وائل الابراشي في تناوله لمواضيع خاصة بالأقباط انه غير امين في تناوله لهذه الحقائق وغير محايد علي الإطلاق لذلك يصبح موقف وائل موقف مشبوه ملئ بعلامات الاستفاهم* وسوف نعرض ما يؤكد هذا الأمر وهو ما نشره الكاتب وائل عباس صاحب مدونة وقد كان ضيف في هذه ألحلقه أيضا وفضح ما حدث في استضافته في هذه الحلقه من قطع لحديثه ليخرج في سياق يخدم فكر معين كان مجهز من قبل تسجيل الحلقة أيضا ننشر بعد ما قاله الشاب احمد صاحب مدونة مجنون وهي مدونة تدافع عن محمد حجازي وربما ما قالوه هؤلاء الشباب يظهر لنا جوانب خفيه في برنامج وائل الابراشي وأي مصالح يخدم 


أولا: ما نشره وائل عباس في مدونته 
"*وائل الإبراشي يقتطع كلامي المسجل في برنامج الحقيقة ويضعه خارج سياقه* على طريقة إعتراف نور الشريف - أنا شيوعي - في فيلم الكرنك لم يكتف وائل الإبراشي بالتزوير والتلفيق وسرقة المواضيع والصور في جريدة صوت الأمة فنقل نشاطه في التدليس والتلفيق إلى قناة دريم حيث يقدم برنامج الحقيقة .
برنامج الحقيقة لم يعد برنامجا حواريا ولكنه صار أقرب إلى *فيلم سيما* يعرض *رؤية ووجهة نظر بسلامته أو وجهة نظر الأجهزة الأمنية العليا التي يتعامل معها ويخطب ود المتطرفين والسلفيين ويرضي مزاج المشاهدين في السعودية *
الحلقة كانت عن تنصير محمد حجازي وأنا أدليت بشهادتي كمدون تابع وأرخ فعاليات حركة كفاية وتكلمت بحيادية بدون هجوم أو دفاع عن محمد حجازي ولكني إتهمت النظام المصري وقلت بمسئوليته عن أحوال الشباب المتردية ماديا وإجتماعيا ودافعت عن حركة كفاية *فحذفوا كلامي هذا وأظهروه بغير معناه *وائل الإبراشي ومعدي ومخرجي البرنامج تصرفوا كأن الضيف ولية مكسورة الجناح ها نقصقص كلامها ومش ها تقول حاجة ونسوا أني مدون وأن الديمقراطية وحرية التعبير لها أنياب تدافع بها عن نفسها .
*الحلقة كانت معدة مسبقا للنيل من محمد حجازي وأنا لم يعجبني هذا الجو الغير محايد في برنامج يفترض أنه حواري وموضوعي *
*المخرج والمصور من ذوي اللحى السلفية ناقشاني بعد التصوير في حد الردة وقالا أن محمد حجازي يجب أن يقتل ولما حاججتهم بأنه لا يوجد ما يسمى حد الردة وتحديتهم أن يأتوا بآية من القرآن تقول بذلك برغم أن هناك آيات تحدد عقوبة الزنا بهتوا لكن الفراش اللي بيجيب الشاي والقهوة قال لا فض فوه بأن كلامي غلط أصبحت هذه هي الأشكال التي تسيطر على الإعلام حاليا .*
حاججتهم هل ترضى أن يتزوج كافر من إبنتك لمجرد أن بطاقته مكتوب فيها مسلم فإمتعضوا ولم يقدروا على الإجابة لكن يبدو أنهم أضمروا في أنفسهم 
كنت أتحدث عن أحوال الشباب عموما ودور النظام والفقر والبطالة في إنحراف الشباب من اجل شقة أو من أجل السفر للخارج ولم أحدد محمد حجازي وذكرت مثال من يدعون على أنفسهم الشذوذ الجنسي ليلجاوا للخارج ​*لكنهم قصوا كلامي* ووضعوه في إطار الهجوم على محمد حجازي ما حدث غير مقبول ويعتبر تدليسا وتزويرا في أقوالي وإيحاء للناس بغير ..."
للمزيد: 

http://misrdigital. blogspirit. com/archive/ 2007/09/01/أحّة-يا-وائل-يا-إبراشي.html 

ثانيا ما نشره الشاب احمد ضيف الحلقه وصاحب مدونة مجنون وصديق محمد حجازي :
"منذ فترة كتبت مقال ضد وئال الابراشي بسبب ما حدث اثناء تصوير احد ي الحلقات والتي اكتشفت انها *اعدت خصيصا للنيل من كلا من نادر فوزي رئيس منظمة مسيحي الشرق الاوسط ممدوح نخله رئيس مركز الكلمة لحقوق الانسان محمد حجازي صديقي العزيز ورمز الاضطهاد في الشرق الاوسط الفقير الي الله صاحب هذه المدونة *

ولكن اليوم بعد عرض الحلقة اكتشفت الحقيقه الكامله والتي تثبت للجميع ان *المدعو وائل الابراشي يعمل لصالح النظم الامنيه بمصر وان كل ما يدعيه كذب واقوال مرسله* ومن جديد نود ان نوضح للجميع ان حجازي بخير والي محبي حجازي وكرستين او ان اقول لكم نقلا عن لسانه هو بصحة جيده وزوجته ايضا وطفلهما الذي في الطريق ويقول لمن ساندوه لن اشكركم لانني اعرف جيدا انكم لستم في انتظار احسان او شكر عما تفعلون والي كل من اساء اليه شكرا وليسامحك الرب ..."

http://almagnon. blogspot. com/​*اليس بعد هذا الكلام علي لسان أشخاص مسلمين كانوا ضيوف لهذه الحلقة ليس لهم صلة بمنظمة مسيحي الشرق الاوسط او الاقباط عامة وكلامهم يكشف لنا جانب خفي في موقف وائل الابراشي وبرنامجه واهدافه .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
وفي النهاية سواء كان محمد حجازي مؤمن حقيقي او غاوي شهره كما يقولون *فهذا لا يمنعه من تغير دينه لان هذا حق الإنسان الطبيعي مادام إنسان راشد واعي لما يتصرف وهذه الحقيقه هي ما لا يستيطع ان يستوعبه مجتمعنا المصري المريض المشوه بأفكار يوسف البدري وغيره . 
.ولكنه كما قلنا مجتمع مريض. مجتمع فيه الأعلام موجه لخدمة فكر معين ودين معين و يحاول ان يشوه صور أي شخص أراد ان يترك الإسلام كدين ويتبع دين اخر ولا اعلم هل يعتقدون انهم بذلك يخدمون الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ربما*


----------



## losivertheprince (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

*سلام المسيح : 
صديقي وماذا تتوفع من احد رموز الفساد في مصر 
ربنا يعينا ويعين الجميع ..... 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## fullaty (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

لقد اصبح مؤكد لنا ان وائل الابراشي في تناوله لمواضيع خاصة بالأقباط انه غير امين في تناوله لهذه الحقائق وغير محايد علي الإطلاق لذلك يصبح موقف وائل موقف مشبوه ملئ بعلامات الاستفاهم

دى انا معاك فيها يا ملك ان الابراشى مضهد المسيحين وبيتناول هذه الموضوعات علشان يشوهه صورتنا وبس ​
المدعو وائل الابراشي يعمل لصالح النظم الامنيه بمصر وان كل ما يدعيه كذب واقوال مرسله​
بص يا ملك دى انا مش معاك فيها لانه اتحبس من المحاكم المصريه فمش معقول يبقى راجلهم ويحبسوه ​

ياريت كل الاعضاء يدخلو ويشتركوا كل واحد شايف حاجة يقولها لينا علشان نتنور اكتر​


----------



## losivertheprince (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

*سلام المسيح : 
عادي يا فيبي ممكن يكون بيأمن نفسه او خايف من انه يتحبس مرة تانيه عشان كده هو بيستميلهم علي حساب الاقباط *​


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

من الواضح يا جماعة اننا وسط حرب سياسة قزرة و نحن من يدفع ثمنها الا يكفي انهم دخلوا و استطوطنوا فيها لا بل هم مصرين علي دمرها الرب يرحم


----------



## monlove (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

*شكرا لموضوعك 
وكشفك لحقيقته *


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

مرسي يا حبي


----------



## Ramzi (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

انا معرفش مين وائل الابراشي:budo: الي بتتكلموا عنه
بس من الواضح انه مقدم للبرامج و هو مقدم غير محايد لا وبل مضطهد للاقباط في مصر

الرب يباركم و يحميكم و يزيدكم


----------



## ابو عزيزالمصري (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

انا لا اريد التحدث عن وائل او خلافه لانهم كلهم في النهايه محمديين  اي ارهابيين  ولكن اتحدث عن جمال كونياك اي جمال خمره اسف جمال ا س ع د  هذا الانسان لا تتعجبوا في امره فهو كالاتي  .........................1- ابوه كان اكبرتاجر ومصنع للخمره والعرق والكنياك في مركز القوصيه بلده  .............................................2- زوجته نافياه من سنين طويله لانها اكتشفته في وضع زني...............................................................3-اهله متخليين عنه تماما واحد اخواته قالت سوف يكون موت الحيوان علي يدها ....................................4-الا تعلمون ان جمال مسيحي في البطاقه الشخصيه فقط  ولكن الحقيقه هو معتنق الفكر الاسلامي وبدليل انه يؤمن بمبادئ الجماعات الاسلاميه ومبادئ حزب العمل وهذه مبادئ شيوعيه و اسلاميه.........................5-هو مطرود من الكنيسه وبهذا فهو يريد الانتقام من الكنيسه من خلال اكاذيبه ........................................6- مؤهله دبلوم تجاره وشغال كاتب حسابات في بنك القريه .................................................................7- له علاقات مشبوهه كثيره مثل حريم و الخ ....................................................................................8 - علاقته الابويه بينه وبين عياله مقطوعه  .......................................................................................9-  هو شهرته جمال اسعد العله و العله بيت مشهور بالجنس وهذا لعدم معرفتهم الرب .............................(    النمر المصري )


----------



## gorge2009 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

*يا جماعة سواء وائل و لا اولا اهو كلهم مسلمين شعارهم التخلف لمصر و اى دولة يتزرعوا فيها دول عاملين ذى النمل الى بينخور فى اساسات المبانى الامل دلوقتى فى الدول الاجنبية لان مصر خلاص الزبالة ملتها و محدش قادر ينضفها يعوض علينا ربنا فى البلد و عموما وائل اهو مجرد صايع من صيع الاعلام المصرى الجهلة *


----------



## Coptic Man (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

فعلا انا لاحظت دايما استضافته لهذا الاقبح الاتعس في كل حلقاته كانه واجهة الاقباط الاولي 

الرب يرحمنا من اشكاله 

شكرا يا الملك علي طرح الموضوع القيم


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*



Coptic Man قال:


> فعلا انا لاحظت دايما استضافته لهذا الاقبح الاتعس في كل حلقاته كانه واجهة الاقباط الاولي
> 
> الرب يرحمنا من اشكاله
> 
> شكرا يا الملك علي طرح الموضوع القيم


مرسي يا حبي علي ردك الجميل اتشرفنا بيه ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

مرسي يا اخواتي علي الردود الرائعة ديه ربنا يبركم


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

*فعلا الموضوع بقى كبير

وربنا وحدة هو القادر انة يرفع عن ولادة

ويحميهم من جنود ابليس

ميرسى يا ملك على موضوعك المهم دة

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

مرسي يا ينبوع ربنا يبارك حياتك و ينهي الموضوع علي خير


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*

ان اكبر ما يضايقني شخصيا انة يستضيف الشيخ جمال اسعد


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما هي حقيقة وائل الابراشي*



marounandrew قال:


> ان اكبر ما يضايقني شخصيا انة يستضيف الشيخ جمال اسعد


كلهم نفس الفكرة و الغباء هههه مش هتفرق كتير يصتديف مين مرسي علي مرورك


----------

